# Top Knot Problems...



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I need some advice. I have tried to put Lizzie's hair on the top of her head up in a top knot, but she keeps rubbing and pulling at it until she pulls it down or gets it into horrible knots. Anyone have any suggestions? or should I just give up and get the top of her hair cut? I've always wanted a little fufu girl, but my daughter and now my maltese can't seem to stand having bows in their hair:huh::biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you tried soft stretchy elastic bands? Something that won't pull on the hair and leave it loose. I started putting top knots in Abbey's hair as soon as it was long enough to reach - it was a battle every day but I kept it up day after day and she finally got used to it. :smheat:

I know some malts never get used to it, and in that case you might just want to cut it off. :huh:

She can still wear cute dresses :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> I started putting top knots in Abbey's hair as soon as it was long enough to reach - it was a battle every day but I kept it up day after day and she finally got used to it. :smheat:


Ditto.

Izzy hated them too and pulled it out. I just kept putting it up and she eventually quit trying. Now she fusses when her hair is in her eyes so I'll fix it.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, that gives me hope. Lizzie is only six months old, so I'll keep on keeping on until she gets use to it. I use the ouchless hair bands for her, but she still pulls them out.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lizzie will get the hang of it. Just keep telling her how beautiful she is. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

As Pat mentions the small stretchy rubber bands work great and allow hair to not hurt their scalp...my Cosette often fights the top knot ritual...she will use her paws to make a mess before, during and after the topknot routine...

Most times she is better now...about leaving her top knot alone, with some occasional fits of top knot destruction...

with two girls though, the girls have a blast pulling each others top knots off...I have to distract them when they start playing "grab my bow"....most times they forget and leave their bows alone...gradually getting to where a top knot will stay pretty for a Whole day, or two or even three now...slowly getting better...

Hang in there!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Summer is the same ,she wants to be a little tomboy so i've given up putting 
bows in her hair ..for now anyway .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know how thick her top knot hair is, but I buy the thick tiny scrunchies at walmart in the people hair section. They're way too big for Ava's hair, but perfect for Abbey. :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

As far as pulling them out, I've noticed that the ouchless ones are WAY easier for Vi to get out. I stopped using those. I only use latex ones now. Occasionally you can fine them at walmart and other larger stores. I can sometimes find them in dollar stores too. The ones I get are super stretchy tho, and it ends up in a tighter topknot. The ones I got from the raffle (toplinepet.com) and those bands are pretty awesome. They are harder for Vi to pull out and you don't have to twist it so much in the hair so it doesnt get as tight.

Vi was 3 when I got her and she had never been groomed. I got her used to topknots, then decided to shave her for the summer, THEN, when I decided to grow her out again she goes missing for 3 months. SO we're back to the fights and trying to get used to it again. It took about 6-8 months to get her used to it in the beginning, so have faith!! If SHE can get used to it, your pup can! Just be consistent and make it a positive thing for her. Give her a special treat afterwards. And only use that treat for after grooming. 
It's not much, but I hope it helps!! I think the biggest key is to not make it tight. (but it can't be loose either lol) By the time you get it down, she'll be more used to it


----------

